# York University - MFA Program  - Any reviews?



## Siddharth Menon (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey guys, 

Does anyone have any idea about the York University - MFA Program (2 Year) ? By the looks of it, it seems pretty decent. Some highlighting factors include:

- Two Year MFA 
- Based in Toronto, thus closer to the Canadian Industry
- Extremely economical for international students (CAD 35,000 for 2 years) compared to other US universities. 

But there are all just peripheral factors. Does anyone have any idea about the university, course and faculty review? Anything specific? Any Pros and Cons?

Anything would be hugely helpful. 

Thanks a ton guys!
Sid


----------

